# AP: DALLAS, TX.



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's what a 1-6 record will get you.Texas State Police are cracking down on SpeedersThe Texas State Police are cracking down on speeders heading into Dallas . For the first offense, they give you 2 Dallas Cowboy tickets. If you get stopped a second time, they make you use them. Q. What do you call 47 millionaires around a TV watching the Super Bowl?A. The Dallas Cowboys Q. What do the Dallas Cowboys and Billy Graham have in common?A. They both can make 70,000 people stand up and yell "Jesus Christ". Q. How do you keep a Dallas Cowboy out of your yard?A. Put up a goal post.Q. What do you call a Dallas Cowboy with a Super Bowl ring?A. Old Q. What's the difference between the Dallas Cowboys and a dollar bill?A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill.Q. How many Dallas Cowboys does it take to win a Super Bowl?A. Nobody remembers. Q. What do the Cowboys and a possums have in common?A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road!


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 4, 2010)

43 years without a Super Bowl and suddenly folks from Loseranna feel the need to Cowboy bash. Q. Why do people Cowboy bash? A. They are the biggest target because of their past success. Q. Why is Texas so windy? A. You know the answer.


----------



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

hee hee.

 Yea you right . we been the butt of all the NFL jokes for 43 years . Somebody elses turn.

 Besides i got that from a friend in dallas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2010)

I've heard those before, but it was awhile ago, when Michael Ervin was there. There was one more on the list then. It was something like why Ervin wasn't allowed in the huddle?---Because he was on probation & was not allowed to associate with "known felons".

Dallas has nearly always been a great team, but I think the reason people bash them is because they get sick of hearing them bragging. Like the "America's Team"---Who says?  Or why they don't close their roof---"Because God wants to watch his Cowboys".

That's just asking to be bashed.

My Eagles haven't won a Super Bowl yet (Championship in 1960--LOL), but I still root for them, and I have been known to bash Dallas too, and Washington, and the Giants, etc, etc. I guess no Cowboy fans ever bashed any other team???

NFL East has nearly always been the toughest division, and that calls for some fierce rivalry, and usually a lot of bashing.

Just my 2 pennies,

Bear

Sorry if I stepped on your thread a bit Eman


----------



## eman (Nov 4, 2010)

No problem ,It's all in fun .  Heck i noticed at the dallas game the other day that some of their fans stole the Aints bags from us.


----------



## ou8one2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ya Know why Oklahoma is so windy?   Because Dallas SUCKS!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 6, 2010)

there, i fixed it for you...............
 


Athabaskar said:


> Q. Why do people Cowboy bash? *A. Because we are STEELER fans and have more rings than you!*


----------



## athabaskar (Nov 8, 2010)

chefrob said:


> there, i fixed it for you...............




True chefrob, but you'll never hear me bash on the Steelers just cuz. Then again, after last night I feel like the Boys deserve a good bashing. Total meltdown. Just embarrassing.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2010)

It could be worse ! You could be a Chargers fan cause that is the only team left in So Cal


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

Athabaskar said:


> True chefrob, but you'll never hear me bash on the Steelers just cuz. Then again, after last night I feel like the Boys deserve a good bashing. Total meltdown. Just embarrassing.


LOL---Yeah but if the "Boys" play one good game all year, we know who that will be against!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

Athabaskar said:


> True chefrob, but you'll never hear me bash on the Steelers just cuz. Then again, after last night I feel like the Boys deserve a good bashing. Total meltdown. Just embarrassing.


you should............you don't think the gain'ts, 'skins, and fleaguls talk all nice about the boys do ya? they just wanna stop you from goin' to the dance, we wanna send ya home once ya get it....it's called "football", the best sport on earth!

BTW- the '70's cowgirls were one of the best teams of all time.


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

Easy, I'm a lifelong Dallas Fan.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

meateater said:


> Easy, I'm a lifelong Dallas Fan.


i feel for ya............there is a 12 step program for that kind stuff.


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i feel for ya............there is a 12 step program for that kind stuff.


I might more than need that this year. At least Wade is gone. If only  JJ would listen to me!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

it's the best for ya'all...........i like how cowerred's name keeps coming up. good coach but won't make the gutzy call when it counts. if you ride the bus for 80 yards or so, why would you give the ball to cordel........


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

Alright I confess:

I even knew an Eagles Cheerleader, yet I have always said the Dallas Cowgirls have NO competition!

Might be those little Cowgirl outfits, with the short skirts & high boots, like were popular in my day!


----------



## korpellakitchen (Nov 10, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I've heard those before, but it was awhile ago, when Michael Ervin was there. There was one more on the list then. It was something like why Ervin wasn't allowed in the huddle?---Because he was on probation & was not allowed to associate with "known felons".
> 
> Dallas has nearly always been a great team, but I think the reason people bash them is because they get sick of hearing them bragging. Like the "America's Team"---Who says?  Or why they don't close their roof---"Because God wants to watch his Cowboys".
> 
> ...




'nother oldie but a goodie...(during the Micheal Ervin Era)  Q. How do you get a Cowboy to stand up?  A.  Ask will the defendant please rise


----------



## jdt (Nov 11, 2010)

My pittsburgh lovin buddy is the worst, texting and talking smack

couple weeks ago-the cowgirls have circled the wagons

meltdown the other night-the wagons are on fire

Wade Fired-Pack up the bags Laurie, ya know the drill

He is all talking about 7 waw waw waw, sixburg blah blah blah


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 11, 2010)

Well at least as a life long Raiders fan I can hold my head high! ........ with tears running down my cheeks... lol.


----------



## native (Nov 11, 2010)

meateater said:


> Easy, I'm a lifelong Dallas Fan.




Me, too, Meateater.  Still some funny stuff, tho.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea, but we got Brett Favre on our team.

House of Losers!

TJ


----------



## kevink (Nov 18, 2010)

The thing about Texas is, even if our cowboys have a down year, we're still Texan and you're still not, and that in and of itself suffices to settle the argument...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now, I just have to figure out a way to get out of Dallas...this place is overrun with folks who think they're in L.A....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

meateater said:


> Easy, I'm a lifelong Dallas Fan.


That's alright, we still like you.


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 13, 2010)

A seven year old Dallas County boy with a history of being beaten by his parents had custody awarded to his aunt.

During the process, the boy surprised the court when he refused to live with her saying she beat him more than his parents. When the judge then suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy cried and said that they also beat him.

After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the judge granted temporary custody to the Dallas Cowboys because they are not capable of beating anyone.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> A seven year old Dallas County boy with a history of being beaten by his parents had custody awarded to his aunt.
> 
> During the process, the boy surprised the court when he refused to live with her saying she beat him more than his parents. When the judge then suggested that he live with his grandparents, the boy cried and said that they also beat him.
> 
> After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the judge granted temporary custody to the Dallas Cowboys because they are not capable of beating anyone.


Don't pick on them JoJo, They're becoming very good losers.

They went down Sunday night without so much as a whimper.


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 14, 2010)

And the Cowboy hate continues.

Our current quarterback may be old enough to be a grandpa, but he isn't a dog killer and a recent convict. I don't hate very often, but I have zero tolerance for people who abuse women, children, or dogs. The fact that the Eagles employ him proves their lack of class. Yeah, go ahead and defend that he "paid his debt to society". Vick's presence will be shameful forever, and will always tarnish that eagle, regardless of his performance.

Also, you can attend a game at Cowboy Stadium and not have to worry about being slammed with a snowball wrapped around a battery, as Jimmy Johnson once was in cheesesteak city. Philadelphia fans are shameless. The City Of Brotherly Shove....


----------



## chefrob (Dec 14, 2010)

jojo22 said:


> After considering the remainder of the immediate family and learning that domestic violence was apparently a way of life among them, the judge granted temporary custody to the Dallas Cowboys because they are not capable of beating anyone.


now that's funny!


> Our current quarterback may be old enough to be a grandpa, but he isn't a dog killer and a recent convict. I don't hate very often, but I have zero tolerance for people who abuse women, children, or dogs. The fact that the Eagles employ him proves their lack of class. Yeah, go ahead and defend that he "paid his debt to society". Vick's presence will be shameful forever, and will always tarnish that eagle, regardless of his performance.


 one of the few times i will agree with a dallas fan.............


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, maybe I was wrong about that "Losing without a whimper".

I've been wrong before.


----------



## native (Dec 14, 2010)

Athabaskar said:


> Our current quarterback may be old enough to be a grandpa, but he isn't a dog killer and a recent convict. I don't hate very often, but I have zero tolerance for people who abuse women, children, or dogs. The fact that the Eagles employ him proves their lack of class. Yeah, go ahead and defend that he "paid his debt to society". Vick's presence will be shameful forever, and will always tarnish that eagle, regardless of his performance.


Well said.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2010)

Lance Rentzel:

After playing college football  at the University of Oklahoma, Rentzel was drafted  in the second round of the 1965 NFL Draft  by the Vikings. The prime of his career was spent with the Cowboys, with whom he played in the "Ice Bowl," scoring a fourth quarter, go-ahead touchdown, and Super Bowl V. Over nine NFL seasons, he accumulated 4,826 yards receiving, 196 yards rushing, and 1,000 yards returning puntsand kickoffs. He also had a perfect passer rating, by virtue of his lone pass attempt being completed for a 58-yard touchdown.

In November 1970, Rentzel was arrested for exposing himself  to a 10-year-old girl in University Park, a suburb of Dallas, Texas. His wife, singer/actress, Joey Heatherton, divorced him shortly thereafter. Four years earlier he had a similar incident at a playground in Minnesota, when playing for the Vikings, but was charged with disorderly conduct  in exchange for promising to attend therapy. *He was subsequently traded to the Dallas Cowboys. **  *


----------



## athabaskar (Dec 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Lance Rentzel:
> 
> After playing college football  at the University of Oklahoma, Rentzel was drafted  in the second round of the 1965 NFL Draft  by the Vikings. The prime of his career was spent with the Cowboys, with whom he played in the "Ice Bowl," scoring a fourth quarter, go-ahead touchdown, and Super Bowl V. Over nine NFL seasons, he accumulated 4,826 yards receiving, 196 yards rushing, and 1,000 yards returning puntsand kickoffs. He also had a perfect passer rating, by virtue of his lone pass attempt being completed for a 58-yard touchdown.
> 
> In November 1970, Rentzel was arrested for exposing himself  to a 10-year-old girl in University Park, a suburb of Dallas, Texas. His wife, singer/actress, Joey Heatherton, divorced him shortly thereafter. Four years earlier he had a similar incident at a playground in Minnesota, when playing for the Vikings, but was charged with disorderly conduct  in exchange for promising to attend therapy. *He was subsequently traded to the Dallas Cowboys. **  *


All true Bear, but he was HATED by the local folks, and had to hide his head (did I actually say that?) whenever off the field. And, if you'd given the due diligence to continue to copy the Wiki, it would have shown everyone that he had played for the Rams afterward for a longer period than the Cowboys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2010)

Athabaskar said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Lance Rentzel:
> ...


Yeah I know,

That proves my point that there are bad-arses in every big city, like our more stupid fans with the batteries in the snow. In case you didn't know it, not many real Eagle fans liked that either. And as for Vick, before I knew where he was going, I thought he should get another chance. The Cowboys had Michael Ervin who used to snort the 50 yard line before the game, and the Giants had the great "T", who was probably high for most games. I'm not picking on the Giants either, just showing ignorance is in many places.

So I didn't care who got Vick. He was brought up in a bad way & hung around with people that did terrible things with dogs, and he was too stupid to know how wrong it was. He lost everything he owned and did more time than people that did a lot worse things. All he had left was his athletic ability, and he is using it. He is also doing a heck of a lot of community service to try to make amends, but he will never get everyone to like him, especially those who he helps defeat on the playing field. He is not the only reason the Eagles are as good as they are. They were winning with Kolb too. Jackson is a much bigger asset than Vick, and Vick wouldn't do shat without the line doing their job as good as they have been doing. Plus it isn't only the Eagles who are beating Dallas. They're having a bad year---Big deal. You can't have the best team every year. You guys got more championships than nearly all teams. Don't blame a bad season on one Ex-Con who isn't exactly a Rhodes Scholar. Lighten up---The Cowboys will be back before long.

I would not have even replied to your post, had you not said how you "hate" him, and criticized a whole city for a couple of idiots' actions. I used to work on cell phone sites in Philly at night, and there are places in that city that we really didn't want to be at night, but I would bet all large cities have those places, and a lot of bad people---not just Philly.

LOL--When we got work orders from Sprint, they used to email the directions to the sites, and some of them, for the bad sections of the city said, "This is a two man site after 10 PM---Advise you carry!"

When they do the studies on "Worst places to live" I don't think Philly comes up on the worst 20. Dallas probably doesn't either.

Later,

Bear


----------

